
Ask HN: What is the vi/m equivalent of the Emacs “Org Mode” - CarolineW
I&#x27;ve never used Emacs, but am pretty fluent in vim.  I regularly see people sing the praises of &quot;Org Mode&quot; in Emacs, but rarely see a coherent explanation of what it is, or what it does.<p>I&#x27;ve read around a bit, still not much the wiser, and would be interested in any HN-readers&#x27; recommendations for a vim equivalent.<p>Anyone?
======
qohen
There are YouTube videos demonstrating what org-mode does, including this 18
minute one (many others in the side-bar):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgizHHd7nOo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fgizHHd7nOo)

And, on Org-mode's Wikipedia page -- [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Org-
mode](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Org-mode) \-- there is this list of Vim
plug-ins:

 _Vim text editor (for Unix, Linux, Apple 's OS X, MS Windows, Android,
iOS...), which has plugins[39] with subsets of the Emacs Org-mode
functionality:

    
    
        VimOrganizer - An Emacs Org-mode clone for Vim.
        vim-orgmode - Text outlining and task management for Vim based on Emacs Org-mode.
        VOoM - Outliner including an Org markup mode.
        vxfold.vim - Fold cycling similar to Emacs Org-mode.
        Another alternative is to use emulation layers such as Viper or Evil for Vi/Vim key bindings in Emacs.[40]*

------
melling
[https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/2mqaym/which_plugin_fo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/vim/comments/2mqaym/which_plugin_for_vim_comes_close_to_orgmode_from/)

~~~
CarolineW
Huh - somehow I missed that in my searches - thank you.

I guess part of the problem is I've never seen it in action, and never seen a
really good description of what it is and does.

I'll hunt some more - thanks again.

~~~
melling
Org mode is simply a markdown language. You can use it on Github, for example.
Any file that ends in .org will be rendered as org. README.org, for instance:

[http://github.com/melling/SwiftResources/blob/master/README....](http://github.com/melling/SwiftResources/blob/master/README.org)

